# Returning Kiwis Represent (tax question)



## repatratkiwi (Aug 30, 2011)

So I'm heading back to NZ and I'm wondering if the IRD if savings over in China stay in Hong Kong

I have been working overseas for seven years and paid more or less the correct taxes up until this point but I don't think they've always been paid to the tax authorities by companies and I haven't got all of the slips.

I haven't saved up as much as I liked (perhaps 2/3 of a house deposit in a small town) and don't want it carved up by the IRD if I can avoid it as I've got a wife to support and a family to start.

Any ideas where I stand on this?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

repatratkiwi said:


> So I'm heading back to NZ and I'm wondering if the IRD if savings over in China stay in Hong Kong
> 
> I have been working overseas for seven years and paid more or less the correct taxes up until this point but I don't think they've always been paid to the tax authorities by companies and I haven't got all of the slips.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend talking to an independent financial adviser, who specialises in overseas investments. It will cost you a consultancy now but could save you shed-loads!

Does anyone else use one over here?


----------



## repatratkiwi (Aug 30, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> I'd recommend talking to an independent financial adviser, who specialises in overseas investments. It will cost you a consultancy now but could save you shed-loads!


I have been given access to the family accountant but wanted to do a bit of digging amongst the online community before doing something that cost cash money.


----------

